# [commission]Finecast DE Assassin



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I have been on a roll with these DE commissions though this may be the last one for some time. However, I have enjoyed the opportunity to actually paint on a finecast model, which coincidentally isn't all that much different from painting on plastic. Anyhow the client wanted a dark scheme for the assassin, makes sense right, while still incorporating red, grey, and purple, which show up a lot in his army scheme. This is what I came up with so far:


















I will be back at the painting table tomorrow night and hopefully will progress him even further. Comments and critiques welcome as always.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Personally, I would advise a bit more contrast, as he stands, yes he's well painted but he just doesn't "pop".


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Personally, I would advise a bit more contrast, as he stands, yes he's well painted but he just doesn't "pop".


I do believe that Midge is not finished yet, also, he's an assassin and should appear dark and mysterious.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I do believe that Midge is not finished yet, also, he's an assassin and should appear dark and mysterious.


no, an assassin should be able to be 'invisible' which is not the same as dark and Mysterious.

being dark and Mysterious in a crowd full of clowns says "look at me, Im an assassin!"

one must be able to blend with his surroundings to be an "assassin"


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

man raises a good point.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Solid on the reds Midge. 

But the cloak has become a bit grey-ish because your first highlight layer goes rather deep intot he recesses. Unless offcourse you were aiming for a more grey cloak instead of black, I'd aply a bit more thinned down black into the folds of the cloak to make it slighty more black again.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd of highlighted the black cloak with kommando khaki mixed with black, washed with sorched brown in the recesses, then blending up to pure khaki. The khaki would add a little warmth to the black but more importantly make it look like cloth rather than leather (which is what is looks like at the moment). The boots though i would do with grey for the leather look. 

I like the armour though. The model being bright on the inside and dark on the outside is interesting and eyecatching.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions folks. 

The cloak is in fact supposed to be grey, not black, and the blending is rather much smoother in RL than the photos depict. There are days that I just despise the camera:angry:

Should be sitting back down with him again tonight, so hopefully I can get him mostly done this next session.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Camera is a life saver at times. Lost count of times i've posted WIP shots and spotted mistakes i've made but couldn't see.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I for one like the grayness of the cloak, you don’t see that a lot and it looks good, it goes with the theme of the mini. It seems a bit rough though but I think that it’s the casting of then mini. The red armor is very nice; I think you did a fine job going from the deep crimson to the popping blood red.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

That's one nice model.... look forward to the end result.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> no, an assassin should be able to be 'invisible' which is not the same as dark and Mysterious.
> 
> being dark and Mysterious in a crowd full of clowns says "look at me, Im an assassin!"
> 
> one must be able to blend with his surroundings to be an "assassin"


I agree with this foundational concept of the assassin. They should be "invisible", not "black". As one looks around a room, the assassin is simply not seen...the eye travels over him/her with nothing to cause the eye to register as "not normal" and stop to look closer. Since the fluff around the DE seems to indicate they tend to attack at night, the assassin would need to blend into the night.

At night, it is not always totally black. There is the ambient moonlight or starlight if the sky is clear or faint lights from fires/torches that the "black" garbed mass of an assassin will show up as a shadow of darkness. Grey, or Deep Red, or a Camo pattern of various greys/reds will fade into the background blurring the assassin's shape and the eye will pass over the dark grey and not lock into it being a dangerous shape, unless the assassin is idiot enough to place himself/herself between the viewer and a light source.

Unfortunately, my work server blocks pics posted on photobucket and other public photo sites so I am voicing my opinion from the context of what others are saying, Midge913. Once I get home and can see the actual pics, I'll reengage and voice a more relevant opinion.



You know, it would be interesting to hear from any military that are a part of Heresy who have been trained in Special Ops and trained to work at night to see what they might have to say....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the input and compliments fellas I appreciate it! I am going to continue to contend that the piece looks much better in person than it does in the photo, but I finished the assassin this evening. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not Spec ops but have trained in night warfare seeing that is when we did about 95% of our missions.

Ben you have a paint spec on the 2nd fold in about 2/3rds of the way down.

If this was a night based assassin his cloak is too smooth as it would create an outline. The cloak would be wrinkled or layered in something that breaks up his outline. Leaves would be nice but ben would go nuts laying them on one at a time to get them to look right.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice work Midge. :so_happy:



KhainiteAssassin said:


> being dark and Mysterious in a crowd full of clowns says "look at me, Im an assassin!"


Isn't that what it's all about?? Beeing cool and stuff?? :grin:
But seriously, It will look good on the table and will stand out among others as I think it should.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think it looks fantastic brotha! I am glad you went with a more darker look...too me, it just feels and looks cooler. Great job dude!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I hate assassins. They've a nasty habit of ruining my plans! Although one of my Silver Helm steeds took out an assassin once. Best kill ever!

Splendid work as usual matey.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> I hate assassins. They've a nasty habit of ruining my plans! Although one of my Silver Helm steeds took out an assassin once. Best kill ever!


Tell me about it. These commissions have been for a usual opponent of mine, and I am sure this guy is going to cause me grief in the future. Best laid battle plans tend to go out the window when one of these guys takes out 4-5 of your rank and file, or your character in the unit before you even get a chance to raise an axe



Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Splendid work as usual matey.


Cheers mate


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Excellent job here again man. I'm missing the gray tones in the cloak but that's just a personal taste.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Excellent job here again man. I'm missing the gray tones in the cloak but that's just a personal taste.


Its still a grey cloak mate, I didn't actually do anything different to it. I just messed around a bit with camera settings and it came out a bit truer to the RL version of the piece.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicely done Midge. I love the colors and how you have them pop at the right instances. 

done by hand or airbrushed?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

By hand mate. Not that proficient with the airbrush yet.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellently done. I know alot of the good painters on here use Airbursh so it's nice to see a fellow brush user showing off some seriously nice work


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Now that I like, it has the needed contrast, it manages to "pop" and it looks clean and smooth. Nicely done.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Oooooooo....... nice! The word "killer" is blazoned all over this guy. I like it....

.... although I did think DJINN's idea about camo / leaves would be cool.....

.... course, the thought of you trying to get the camo down to your usual standard with all the folds is a fun image to hold for a few seconds.....

....ok long enough. 

Looks great. Yep. You'll be seeing him again... or not ... until its to late that is, of course.

Seriously, excellent work. I haven't painted finecast yet. What is it like?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Apidude, Painting finecast is pretty much like painting plastic. As long as you get all the release agent off the piece and get a good primer coat down, you wont even notice the difference.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Its still a grey cloak mate, I didn't actually do anything different to it. I just messed around a bit with camera settings and it came out a bit truer to the RL version of the piece.



Ahh ii see, sometimes the camera is tricky! It's unforgiving that's for sure - st least to me it is lol.


----------

